# Stoned [1g]



## Ashraf (Oct 7, 2014)

slow clap


----------



## bk. (Sep 27, 2014)

Agreed. All of your scapes are top notch. Another stunner for sure.


----------



## Ashraf (Oct 7, 2014)

Slow clap was for the punny title. The scape itself it meh


----------



## Daisy Mae (Jun 21, 2015)

Ashraf said:


> Slow clap was for the punny title. The scape itself it meh


This makes me feel bad for the OP. 
I understand that you can't please everybody, but there are other more respectful ways to make your personal opinion known.


----------



## Goldie (Aug 27, 2015)

Love it. I want to try something like this one day.


----------



## Hetzer (Sep 23, 2012)

Hardscape looks good - Great start!


----------



## smug vic (Apr 3, 2015)

sweet tank! I hate the waiting part.


----------



## PhilthyMcnasty (Oct 16, 2011)

I really like the looks of this scape. Hope everything goes well with it. I never heard of glimmer wood rock before and doing a quick search doesn't come up with much.

Is this available in the US?


----------



## goatnad (Aug 13, 2015)

Daisy Mae said:


> This makes me feel bad for the OP.
> I understand that you can't please everybody, but there are other more respectful ways to make your personal opinion known.


I agree. Wish people were a little more polite and knew when to bite their tongue.

I personally love this tank. The rocks look amazing and well placed for having so little room to work with. I probably wouldn't put anything behind the rocks but if I did it would be something short in the corners that barely peek over the rocks. I am interested in seeing how this turns out.


----------



## Maverick2015 (Aug 8, 2015)

I think it looks cool. It will be nice to see how it fills out. The pics make it look a lot bigger than 1g though.


----------



## dru (Mar 9, 2013)

Like all of our other tanks this one looks like it is going to turn out great 

Could we get a shot to show off the scale?


----------



## 3rdworldmon (Jul 22, 2015)

do you need to use acidophil to attach the fissidens safely?


----------



## co2art (May 28, 2014)

3rdworldmon said:


> do you need to use acidophil to attach the fissidens safely?


http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showpost.php?p=8304209&postcount=26

(Prevents fungus)


----------



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

PhilthyMcnasty said:


> I really like the looks of this scape. Hope everything goes well with it. I never heard of glimmer wood rock before and doing a quick search doesn't come up with much.
> 
> Is this available in the US?


Sorry i don't know.



dru said:


> Like all of our other tanks this one looks like it is going to turn out great
> 
> Could we get a shot to show off the scale?












That is 0,5 liter can 



co2art said:


> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showpost.php?p=8304209&postcount=26
> 
> (Prevents fungus)


Thats right, and also act as nutrient medium for moss


----------



## Santos (Oct 7, 2014)

shaman. said:


> Sorry i don't know.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:eek5::eek5::eek5: So big :eek5::eek5::eek5: So big beer can

Just kidding, the aquarium looks much larger than it is in reality.
Very nice set up


----------



## Kubla (Jan 5, 2014)

> The scape itself it meh



Rather than make a statement like you did, (which is really weak and meaningless) why not offer some of your expert advice on what could be done to improve it.


----------



## GadgetGirl (Oct 11, 2013)

Ashraf said:


> Slow clap was for the punny title. The scape itself it meh


If you want an idea of this guy's sense of humour, just read this that he posted:

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=744810


----------



## Rinfish (Aug 16, 2015)

Excited for the new tank!

Curiosity is killing me though and I wanted to ask - do you break down your old Aquascapes before you start a new one? What happens to them? I see a lot of times you stock them with fish and other creatures, can't imagine its easy to have so many tanks running!


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Beautiful hardscape! This aquascape has a lot of potential. Great job.


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (Sep 22, 2015)

bump any updates! Love all your aquascapes!


----------



## Joachimbates (Dec 10, 2015)

What's happening with this scape you left us on a cliff hanger 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

This tank is currently on hold. Fissidens didn't attached as i want. When i get time i will renew it. Planning to go with Fissidens fox this time.


----------



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

This tank is still alive.  Had better luck with Fissidens fox. Background is planted with Eleocharis acicularis and also there is some stringy moss that came with it. Today i drop some Red Cherry shrimps in...


----------



## AWolf (Jun 13, 2014)

That is really beautiful and interesting. I could look at that all day.:nerd:


----------



## sm1ke (Jun 30, 2016)

I created an account just to compliment this tank. It looks fantastic!!


----------



## RWaters (Nov 12, 2003)

Incredible tank!


----------



## ibebian (Jan 11, 2016)

@shaman. The "green smoothie" technique is really interesting! When it grows in, does it adhere strongly to the rock?


----------



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

Thanks all! 



ibebian said:


> @*shaman.* The "green smoothie" technique is really interesting! When it grows in, does it adhere strongly to the rock?


Yes, Fissidens has very developed rhizoids especially F. fox. Once attached it is almost impossible to get rid off it. You can pull up all that grows in and it will grow back from "nothing" :surprise: :wink2:


----------



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)




----------



## angyles (Oct 1, 2015)

I love this! so lovely


----------



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

Update! Trimmed Fissidens 2 weeks ago and added some pebbles in front. It is really easy tank to maintain. Changing the water once per week, about 1 liter.


----------



## SwissCheeseHead (Dec 24, 2014)

Really awesome tank!


----------



## Apistolover39 (Aug 8, 2016)

Really beautiful what you can do with such a small space. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)




----------



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)




----------



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

It is planted! Used plants:

Fissidens fox
Fissidens sp. 'Mallorca'
Fissidens sp. 'Khao Sok'
Riccardia chamedryfolia
Anubias sp. 'Pangolino' (plantlets)


----------



## jr125 (Mar 5, 2015)

These are really unique. I like them a lot.


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

what kinds of rocks are you using? stunning tanks, for a 1 gallon I thought they were much bigger besides the title!


----------



## ibebian (Jan 11, 2016)

shaman. said:


> It is planted! Used plants:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Where are you getting your Fissidens species? Did you also do yogurt method on these rocks as well?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

BettaBettas said:


> what kinds of rocks are you using? stunning tanks, for a 1 gallon I thought they were much bigger besides the title!


These are Glimmer wood rocks.



ibebian said:


> Where are you getting your Fissidens species? Did you also do yogurt method on these rocks as well?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They are from my collection.... Collecting them last few years all around the world!  No yogurt this time, I have used super glue.


----------



## ibebian (Jan 11, 2016)

shaman. said:


> These are Glimmer wood rocks.
> 
> 
> 
> They are from my collection.... Collecting them last few years all around the world!  No yogurt this time, I have used super glue.




Awesome!! If you're selling any Fiss, please let me know.

Could you share pros/cons of yogurt vs super glue and which you think is generally better? I'm about to embark on a project and am considering which approach.

For glue, did you chop up Fiss and then dab drops of glue on rock, and then sprinkle Fiss over it? Or did you glue each strand individually?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

ibebian said:


> Could you share pros/cons of yogurt vs super glue and which you think is generally better? I'm about to embark on a project and am considering which approach.


Both are good... Yogurt method is better if you have large surface to cover. For this tank i decide to go with glue as i have small area and i have used mainly Mini Pellia - never tried yogurt method with this liverwort, so didn't want to risk here. 



ibebian said:


> For glue, did you chop up Fiss and then dab drops of glue on rock, and then sprinkle Fiss over it? Or did you glue each strand individually?


I have used liquid super glue. Take a look here: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/20-diy/1067057-diy-moss-attaching-tool.html


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

I really like the rocks you use in your scapes!


----------



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

77 days old. Plants growing slowly, which is great. Mini pellia needs trimming and shaping. Planning to add some RCS:


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

shaman. said:


> 77 days old. Plants growing slowly, which is great. Mini pellia needs trimming and shaping. Planning to add some RCS:


rcs for that beauty? phh go with something more unique like electric blues or something. just IMO


----------



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

I know, but don't want expensive shrimps here... Had CBS in setup like this before and all jumped out!


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

shaman. said:


> I know, but don't want expensive shrimps here... Had CBS in setup like this before and all jumped out!


 ouch :surprise:


----------



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

Day 113


----------



## Nigel95 (Mar 5, 2017)

Love it


----------



## MtAnimals (May 17, 2015)

Incredible.Looks like a show winner to me.


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

Still shining with amazing-ness


----------



## Alf2Frankie (Mar 29, 2017)

Any more updates on this one?


----------



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

News: From 2M & 1F now I have dozens of baby shrimps:laugh2: Preparing for the final photo!


----------



## Alf2Frankie (Mar 29, 2017)

Yes!!!!


----------



## Sweded (Aug 26, 2016)

Amazing job. A small esthetic nitpick is the thickness of sand at the front. It's a tiny tank so even a small amount of sand will look unproportional.
It should be about 1/3 the thickness which will give an even bigger sense of scale.


----------



## trigger5 (Jan 29, 2018)

nicw


----------

